# Thinking of attending Von Lee in Baltimore



## K&T Makeup (Oct 25, 2012)

I have been freelancing for 4 yrs and I have always wanted formal training and learning tips and tricks of the trade, so I figure this is a good route for me to take.  I saw on here that years ago people loved the school but wondering if anyone has been there recently and has any opinions or thoughts? I believe this is a good investment for my future and can definitely help me sharpen my skills. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## macgrrl27 (Dec 27, 2012)

In all honesty, I would save your $$$.  If you are already freelancing, you probably are ahead of the curve.  Von Lee is VERY basic, and since there is no license needed in MD anymore, i'd skip it.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Pinksparkles11 (Apr 23, 2015)

How much is Von Lee's tuition?


----------

